# happy birthday MELLO!!!!



## r.a.s.henson (Oct 19, 2010)

happy bday to my buddy boy!!! i know this dude inside or out of this forum so i thought i'd start something that he might not like... hahahahah peace!

ROMMEL CLEMENTE HAPPY BDAY !!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Mello!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a great guy 

For those of you that haven't seen it, Mello has one of the best discus collections that I have seen in the lower mainland


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

happy birthday!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, hope that you have a great day!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday dude.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday & now get your butt in gear and go to the LFS already.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

So how old are you now? Hehhehe. Cool guy, and happy bday.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the birthday greetings!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day fellow Gemini! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday! He is a great guy and great discus keeper. He has more than me now!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0320oq


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great one!


----------

